# Big Screen/ Film Exploration Floor at NYU Third Hall North



## wing2871x (Apr 22, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone knows anything abuot this floor for when I submit my dorm preferences. Also wondering where in the building it is, I think it would be cool to be near the top and have some kind of view. Not that important, though.


----------



## wing2871x (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone? Any NYU students that can help me find out? I'm going to be filling out there forms very soon. I'm thinking Hayden/THN/Brittnay but this is the film board and I'm wondering about the Big Screen Floor... it says they visit cinemas, etc, and I heard a good number of film students dorm their


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 23, 2007)

The view is incredible. Absolutely incredible. Building located here. It's on the 7th and 8th (I think) floors of the right-most of those three towers.

It is a lot of people to live with though. Everyone I know who lived there is scarred for life. The guy's floor was so dirty by the end of the year that the building manager apparently said it was the worst case of dorm mess she has EVER seen.

It's basically a couple dozen film students in double rooms with a common kitchen, living room, and bathroom. The events are lame, but the company is good.

Third North is a neat dorm though. I highly recommend it, regardless of whether or not you chose the explorations program.


----------



## wing2871x (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmmmm.... I assumed it was just the normal dorm setup with ppl all on the same floor... does this mean we don't have our own kitchens (or 2 room to a suite w/kitchen) and have to share them with twelve ppl or something? And are all the Third North views nice?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 23, 2007)

Most 3N views are nice. The photography floor on 12 E has one of the best views in the entire city. Make friends with those people and visit frequently around sunset. Even the courtyard views are decent. Don't worry about the view though. You'll get enough fantastic views from the Tisch Building and Kimmel to keep you going even if you do end up on the 2nd floor of 3N looking at the dining hall.

And yeah, it's like giant common room/kitchen sort of thing, with two hallways that open up to loads of small 2-person rooms. Shared bathroom/kitchen/everything else. They were all scarred to go into the bathroom by the end of the semester. Of course, I was scared to go into MY bathroom, but that was totally our fault, and not because 500 people were using it.


----------



## wing2871x (Apr 24, 2007)

is it also true that alot of tisch kids go to brittnay and that they have the largest rooms?


----------

